# old guy, first timer Okaloosa Island.



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Finally retired Kentucky schoolteacher who has fished primarily North Carolina beaches 2-3 weeks a year for past 25 years or so, headed to Okaloosa Island for family vacation. Ist time to the gulf. A little nervous about it, we are staying in a condo about a mile west of the Okaloosa fishing pier (where I'm sure I'll be spending some time) and hoping time of year, Oct 11-17 will thin down some swimmers for surf fishing. 
Plan on taking at least one 12 foot surf rod, and probably just another 7 foot rod for exploring and pier fishing. I will be hunting for old threads, but help with regulations, (how many poles), best bait (been reading about ghost shrimp and catching your own, realistic in October?) best tackle store/bait shop in the area, and do I need to take a castnet? If so, where would I go for a good chance at bait? 
Don't have high expectations for first trip, curious what I might catch in what looks like very ordinary surf.
Last, there will be 8 of us (I am the only fisherman), all adults. Best place to eat is very important, any suggestions? I know I can google restaurants, but always nice to have personal opinions.
Looking forward to the 11 hour trip, and lines in the water is more important than what I catch.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

haven't Okaloosa for some time (since the rebuild of the others).....one thing I remember is flipper is a major problem on that pier.....kings, spanish,should be good...bait should be plentiful,good amount of cigar minnows that many went there just to stock up on those (freeze)for the spring fishing till they showed up again......a tall pier at 30ft above the water......so a long rope is needed for drop net and or gaff.....the people are ok ifvthey see you know what your doing,if not.....well you might be on your own.....whiting in the shallows,on fresh dead peeled shrimp bites carolina rigged.....it is a nice piervwith bathroom on the end and good resteraunt at the begining ......I sometimes would drive from Panama city when nothing was happening on that pier.....only to findvthe same thing on Okaloosa......might want to drive to the west (30min) and try Navarre pier.....it can be one of the best on the gulf coast.....they catch fish the others don't.....mahi,sails ,black fin, in the fall
good luck

also No pin rigging,trolling fishing is done on those piers.....all free line fishing,or snobling dead bait.....maybe throwing lures.....gotcha's,or white jigs for spanish, and most fish spinning rods.....it will be a big difference for you from the east coast......go to you tube,there should be some video's from okaloosa,navarre,pensacola,panama city piers that may help with what to expect


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=okaloosa pier fishing&sm=1


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

The best day I ever had fishing off a pier came from Okaloosa Island Pier. It was during a cold front in April or May.........tons of blues, spanish and ladies. There were huge reds, sharks and dolphins picking fish off our hooks, but you couldn't cast a Gotcha plug without catching something. Half Hitch in Destin should have everything you need for bait and tackle. I'm sure there is another bait store closer, though. Mcguire's Irish pub in Destin is a great place to grub out.........


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

welcome to the retired world !!!

you will soon see that the more retired you get - the less free time you will have !!!!


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks all! Great tips! Looking forward to it. I saw in a thread about caching ghost shrimp with some kind of pump and using them for bait. Is mid-October a time for that. and that area a place where pumping for shrimp is something fisherman do? If so, I'll make one to take. Curious about decent fishing spots on the bay as well if nothing is biting in the surf. I know I could wait till I'm there and ask the locals, but this is part of my prep for the trip (really sounds like an old guy, don't I). Thanks again


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes the prep is the best part.....I start preparing for the next almost as soon as I get home.....now I have most everything needed,but maybe a few jigs to loose.....(50 or so).....plus maybe finding and redoing a few rods


----------

